# Exercise routine



## gambler (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm tired of being embarrasingly weak and I'm hoping that lifting weights and maintaining a regular exercise routine will give me a self-confidence boost.

I'm doing various weight exercises, sit ups, running and jump rope (I already get a fair amount of aerobic exercise).

To discourage myself from slacking I'll try to log my weekly bench press (which seems silly, but this is about ego and it is the ego exercise).

I'll be content with steady improvement. I started comfortably able to bench 80 pounds for three sets of 10, two weeks in and I am up to 90 pounds (easy so far). I'm pacing myself to 2.5 pounds every six days right now. I don't have any idea if that's fast, slow, attainable, unattainable, but at that rate I'd be able to comfortably bench my current weight (150) within 5 months, which seems like a reasonable goal.

I don't know anything about weight training or exercise regimens, so if anyone has any advice or knowledge I'll be glad to hear it. Just keep in mind I'm posting here instead of a fitness forum (or worse yet asking at a gym) because I'm a little sensitive about my weakness and general weightlifting ignorance, so please be nice.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

While I am not much of an expert in the weightlifting department, I think your plan to improve your strength looks good. Stick with it and see what happens. 

It is unevitable that you will hit a "plateau," which is when the body is so adapted to a particular exercise that you will stop making progress. 

When this happens you switch to a different program which stresses aerobic workout. For exmaple do bench press with less weight but with more repetitions.

PS: Don't feel ashamed about being weak. The great thing about being weak is that your potential would be much greater than the stronger folks.


----------



## gambler (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks SoupLess.

I don't feel too bad about it, I'll just feel better doing something about it. I was home and helping my brother move about a month ago, a little ashamed of the fact that I seemed to be lifting less of the heavy stuff than the other guys (made worse cause I'm so pointlessly competitive). I would've felt completely left out except I was usually the one who figured out how to angle things through awkward doorways and stairwells when nobody else could.

It does leave a lot of room for improvement. Two and a half weeks in and I've already had noticeable improvement in the weight I can lift and can feel the muscles developing in my arms.


----------

